# so now that it's gettin nice outside... northeast meet???



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

wellllll..... now that it's gettin nice and warm outside we should have some northeast meets. when do they usually take place?

anybody????


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was going to ask the same ?? tonight but I got beat to the punch. I would think maybe the Philly area? Dunno where is central for everyone.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I was going to ask the same ?? tonight but I got beat to the punch. I would think maybe the Philly area? Dunno where is central for everyone.


Philly works for me...Now, I just gotta get my stuff installed. Anybody wanna help??? lol...


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'd be willing to drive up to 2 hours for a nice meet on a nice Sunday.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

We got one set for May 3 in the Detroit area...


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> We got one set for May 3 in the Detroit area...


thats not northeast though, i'm talkin ny, nj, ct, ma, pa. somewhere around there.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

What's it considered then? mid-north-east... lol..


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

idk lol. its definitely more than 2 hours way from me


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm screwed both ways.....i'm between Buffallo and Syracuse.....which would be the closer meet? Any ideas? I really want to go to a meet......(whining)


----------



## SSQ (May 26, 2005)

foreman said:


> I'm screwed both ways.....i'm between Buffallo and Syracuse.....which would be the closer meet? Any ideas? I really want to go to a meet......(whining)


I'm in Rochester and work in Buffalo - I think there are a couple of other people on here in the area as well. Might be enough to have a mini-meet.


-Kris


----------



## sonicnirvana (Jan 6, 2008)

If ya'all can get closer to MA, I'm in.....


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

sonicnirvana said:


> If ya'all can get closer to MA, I'm in.....


X2.... I'm about 8 hours drive northeast of philly.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

well nj would be better for you upstate ny and mass guys, oh and it works for me too


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

CobraVin said:


> well nj would be better for you upstate ny and mass guys, oh and it works for me too


northern nj works for me.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

works for me also... just got to get my stuff installed in my car... NJ would work perfect for me... I am in NYC


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

How about somewhere in central CT? That's about midway between NJ, MA, NH, and most of NY.

If someone has a map and some thumb tacks, just put up everyone's location, connect the farthest points, and we meet in the middle.

You upstate NY guys might as well just go to Canada, because that's just no where near anything else.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

This guy over at ECA is setting up a meet next month,specifics here....http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=147564


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

x3 on Bawstin.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

SSQ said:


> I'm in Rochester and work in Buffalo - I think there are a couple of other people on here in the area as well. Might be enough to have a mini-meet.
> 
> 
> -Kris


Hey bro, i know a couple guys that would come too, i think we can pull this off.....


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

How about Bordentown NJ? lol, just kidding. I'd be down for something North Jerseyish to philly.


----------



## SSQ (May 26, 2005)

foreman said:


> Hey bro, i know a couple guys that would come too, i think we can pull this off.....


I'm in for whenever. Perhaps this will give me the push I need to do some more work on the car so that I don't show up with something that sounds worse than stock! Are you in the Rochester area?


-Kris


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

how about a roll call for whos going to the nyc meet mentioned in the link of post #17

i would go if enough sq guys are going


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If someone wants to do a Philly meet for the Md guys or a Md meet I would be down with either.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

How about a meet at: 

SONIC DRIVE IN 
566 ROUTE 9 
WARETOWN, NJ 08758-- 
(609) 971-8700 

http://www.sonicdrivein.com/locator/locMap.do?transaction=locMap&recordId=5770&search1=0&search2=0

No Pun intended!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

CobraVin said:


> how about a roll call for whos going to the nyc meet mentioned in the link of post #17
> 
> i would go if enough sq guys are going


i'm probably going to go. as long as other SQ guys will go.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> How about a meet at:
> 
> SONIC DRIVE IN
> 566 ROUTE 9
> ...



NY is only another 30 min for me. No can do, sorry


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

How is that possible? NY is an hour drive from warestown minimum... and NY traffic will slow you down more than that...


----------

